# Yadkin River, NC. Three species of bass in December.



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some of my buds took their kayaks to the northern reaches of the Yadkin River last Saturday and found the fish biting. The Yadkin is a big river, the waters form several lakes downstream, including High Rock, Badin, and Tillery. The section they fished is around ten miles north of Winston Salem, and has largemouth, smallmouth, and Alabama spotted bass. The guys had a really good day, with plastics taking most of the fish.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/136978-Saturday-Yadkin-Float


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's a nice Alabama bass from Belews Lake, just north of us here in High Point. My friend Drew got it. The lake has a warm water discharge from a power plant. The 'Bamas have taken over there for the most part.


----------

